# Most attractive actor/actress ever



## Anonymous1977

Mine is a tie between Joyce DeWitt and Linda Blair.


----------



## JakeStarkey




----------



## Roadrunner

Anonymous1977 said:


> Mine is a tie between Joyce DeWitt and Linda Blair.


I just threw up a little.


----------



## Anonymous1977

Roadrunner said:


> I just threw up a little.



You can't be serious...if God has a wife her *ss looks like either of those women's in their primes


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Anonymous1977 said:


> Mine is a tie between Joyce DeWitt and Linda Blair.



Halle Berry is the most gorgeous woman to me.

A Male that I wanted to look like when I was growing up was Steve McQueen...

A young actress I find beautiful is Lily Collins.


----------



## prison/con.net

jlo, still, in her 40's.  Probably still when she's 60, too


----------



## Michelle420

Natalie Portman, Chris Hemsworth


----------



## DarkFury

drifter said:


> Natalie Portman, Chris Hemsworth


*Nothing better then a "full house".



*


----------



## Michelle420

True


----------



## Gracie

Liv Tyler. Raquel Welch. Selma Hayek.


----------



## Roadrunner

Anonymous1977 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just threw up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious...if God has a wife her *ss looks like either of those women's in their primes
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know sexy from slutty if she sat on your face.


----------



## Mr. H.

It's amazing that Steven Tyler could spawn someone this gorgeous...


----------



## Roadrunner

Mr. H. said:


> It's amazing that Steven Tyler could spawn someone this gorgeous...


Yes, it is.


----------



## DarkFury

*Dark Hair? This one..



*


----------



## Gracie

Tyra Banks is beautiful too.


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Anonymous1977

Roadrunner said:


> You wouldn't know sexy from slutty if she sat on your face.



No need for the personal attacks bro...


----------



## Anonymous1977

DarkFury said:


> *Dark Hair? This one..
> 
> 
> 
> *



If that's Adrienne Barbeau a lot of images are being altered these days but I saw her on "Maude" before all of todays image altering and she's no. 2 on my list.  These altered images don't do her justice.  A VERY VERY beautiful woman.


----------



## Anonymous1977

No. 3 on my list: Kate Isitt (left)


----------



## Anonymous1977

Maria Sharopova's not an actress but she appears on TV.  Very very hot woman.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I *love* Matt Passmore from The Glades.   






God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. De-lish!!!


----------



## Anonymous1977

Jennifer Love Hewitt and Melissa Rauch.


----------



## NYcarbineer

As usual it's one you never heard of

Joanna Vanderham






Joanna Vanderham - IMDb


----------



## my2¢

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


>


who's that...?


----------



## Bonzi

Charlize Theron


----------



## Bonzi

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## Bonzi

drifter said:


> True


 
Have you ever seen this.  It's hilarious!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Olivia Hussey.  Watch her in the 1968 _Romeo & Juliet_.


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Olivia Hussey.  Watch her in the 1968 _Romeo & Juliet_.


 
Will have to check that out!  Thanks JS


----------



## Bonzi

Natalie Wood


----------



## Harry Dresden

JakeStarkey said:


> Olivia Hussey.  Watch her in the 1968 _Romeo & Juliet_.


she was 17 years old jake ......


----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## Toro




----------



## JakeStarkey

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Hussey.  Watch her in the 1968 _Romeo & Juliet_.
> 
> 
> 
> she was 17 years old jake ......
Click to expand...

13 years old for the movie and grew into a beautiful woman

met her in her forties


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ava Gabor, Paul Newman


----------



## Bonzi

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Hussey.  Watch her in the 1968 _Romeo & Juliet_.
> 
> 
> 
> she was 17 years old jake ......
Click to expand...

 
hmmm Jake likes 'em young.. another note for my notebook!


----------



## Unkotare

Haruka Ayase or Yukie Nakama


----------



## TrinityPower

I have to go with Kyle Chandler


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sean Connery
Sofia Loren


----------



## Two Thumbs

Unkotare said:


> Haruka Ayase or Yukie Nakama


Who?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bonzi said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Hussey.  Watch her in the 1968 _Romeo & Juliet_.
> 
> 
> 
> she was 17 years old jake ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm Jake likes 'em young.. another note for my notebook!
Click to expand...

I was a couple of years older.  You bet I liked her.  When I met her almost thirty years later, I was still a couple years older, and I still thought she was hot.


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia Hussey.  Watch her in the 1968 _Romeo & Juliet_.
> 
> 
> 
> she was 17 years old jake ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm Jake likes 'em young.. another note for my notebook!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a couple of years older.  You bet I liked her.  When I met her almost thirty years later, I was still a couple years old, and I still thought she was hot.
Click to expand...

 
She kind of reminds me of ChrisL - but I think ChrisL is prettier - are you single Jake?


----------



## Bonzi

TrinityPower said:


> I have to go with Kyle Chandler
> View attachment 45036


 
Watching FRIDAY NIGHT LIGHTS was always fun at home, hubby got to crush on Connie Britton and me on Kyle Chandler (plus the kid that played Riggins - CUTE!)


----------



## GWV5903

Monica Bellucci...


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


>


 
If we are going the "blonde bimbo" route, I think FF has it all over Loni


----------



## Unkotare

Two Thumbs said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Ayase or Yukie Nakama
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go with Kyle Chandler
> View attachment 45036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching FRIDAY NIGHT LIGHTS was always fun at home, hubby got to crush on Connie Britton and me on Kyle Chandler (plus the kid that played Riggins - CUTE!)
Click to expand...

I watched that show a few times and liked his character bu all that going on with the kids at a high school level was unrealistic to me.  I first saw Kyle years ago on a show called Homefront.  It was a drama about life back in a small town post WWIII then he was in Pure Country, then Early Edition.  I wish that show had gone on longer.  It was about a guy who got tomorrows paper today and went around trying to help people from disasters and tragedies before they happened.  He was in a Netflix series I watched recently as well.


----------



## Pop23

A bit before my time but.....

Grace Kelly was absolutely stunning!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Roadrunner said:


> Anonymous1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a tie between Joyce DeWitt and Linda Blair.
> 
> 
> 
> I just threw up a little.
Click to expand...


Was it green pea soup?


----------



## Hossfly

​​​


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hoss, I thought we agreed to leave Mom out of this.


----------



## DGS49

It is impossible for me to pick one, but to the above list I would add Natalie Dormer


----------



## hortysir

Ever ever?

James Dean and Greta Garbo

Today: Sandra Bulloch and ??


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


>


Ewwww thanks so much, I was just thinking of eating breakfast.  I think I will pass now


----------



## Bonzi

TrinityPower said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww thanks so much, I was just thinking of eating breakfast.  I think I will pass now
Click to expand...

 
That's one way to diet... though you don't look like you need it


----------



## SAYIT

A tie between Linda Darnell and Ms. Piggy


----------



## TrinityPower

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww thanks so much, I was just thinking of eating breakfast.  I think I will pass now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one way to diet... though you don't look like you need it
Click to expand...

I have gained some since that picture was taken because of medicine I take for the auto immune disorder but not as much as that dude.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jill Clayburgh.


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Jill Clayburgh.


 
Julie Christie


----------



## MikeK

Kate Winslet is, for me, the sexiest woman alive.  I'm 79 but she makes me wish I were 65 again.


----------



## Bonzi

MikeK said:


> Kate Winslet is, for me, the sexiest woman alive.  I'm 79 but she makes me wish I were 65 again.


 
Kate Winslet is definitely one of those women where you either love her or hate her.  I think she's cute, and, I think she's a very good actress.

Have you ever seen the movie "*Little Children*"?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

MikeK said:


> Kate Winslet is, for me, the sexiest woman alive.  I'm 79 but she makes me wish I were 65 again.


65? Why not closer to her age whatever that is?   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Bonzi

JOSweetHeart said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Winslet is, for me, the sexiest woman alive.  I'm 79 but she makes me wish I were 65 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 65? Why not closer to her age whatever that is?
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...

 
Well, at least she's not in her 20's!  Most men don't like age appropriate women!


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Correll

Bonzi said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Winslet is, for me, the sexiest woman alive.  I'm 79 but she makes me wish I were 65 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 65? Why not closer to her age whatever that is?
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least she's not in her 20's!  Most men don't like age appropriate women!
Click to expand...


Hefner once said, "the women I like have never changed, I have".


----------



## PredFan

Difficult choice if you are talking "in their prime". 

Limiting it to today:
Kristina Hendricks
Sophia Vergara


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Brittany Murphy...
I cry everytime I see her on TV now.
She was such a cutie.


----------



## WelfareQueen

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Vandalshandle

How about the world's sexiest woman that ever lived?


----------



## westwall

Anonymous1977 said:


> Mine is a tie between Joyce DeWitt and Linda Blair.






Joan Severance....  Goddess!


----------



## Gracie

Ann Margaret...then and now. 

Vig Mortensen...forever in my opinion.


----------



## skye

Whose? youse that's whos.... bloody hell


----------



## skye

who else is who?  he is










and nobody else is s**t 

that'all


----------



## skye

Ava










and Lana






and Harlow






Gorgeousness a dime the dozen....


----------



## Bonzi

skye said:


> who else is who?  he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and nobody else is s**t
> 
> that'all


 
My mother was HEAD OVER HEELS in love with Robert Mitchum!  I forget the miniseries he was in (something about war..?) but her eyes were glued!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Winds of War. RM was a noir actor, and my mother adored him.  She knew both Robert as well as Victor Mature and others in Hollywood.


----------



## Bonzi

JakeStarkey said:


> Winds of War. RM was a noir actor, and my mother adored him.  She knew both Robert as well as Victor Mature and others in Hollywood.


 
Yep!  That's it!  with Victoria Tennant (sp?) .... fun fact or you to share JS.  Interesting!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Several of my near relatives have been involved in screen and TV and stage Hollywood and LV for fifty years ago either as stunt people, performers, accountants, and wardrober and make up people.  They all aged quickly and were and are firm believers in lip, botox, etc.


----------



## G.T.

Emily blount


----------

